# Its Ffffffff-friday!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The one on the right for me today Omega SM300....










Ok and dont forget to vote in the Photo Competition if youve not done so already, it ends today so please make your choice - it only takes one click to vote for your favorite picture - http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=17081


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing the oldest one today. So small & light I forget its on my wrist - except for the very loud TICK


















Love the bracelet of the one on the right Jon.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

cricket complete with lint and fibers all over it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alas - the bracelet is an original Omega mesh. These are the nicest mesh on the market imho, tho sadly, of course, being Omega and nice doesnt equate with being cheap but I do think they are good value considering their quality and of course they also have good residuals etc. Ive got a few of them now (they come in 20mm, 22mm and 24mm) and they look and feel great on, especially when its hot and sticky out, which it tends to be quite a bit of the time out here. One great feature about them is the clasp - its like a mini airplane seatbelt clasp and is very cool. 

More pics of todays watch are here, with the close up shots of the mesh and its clasp on page 3:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=15171


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Having a bit of "Mission impossible" at work today, so

*MTG 910-2VER * Today!


















jacob


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Woke with this:

*SEIKO SKX033*










have switched

*RLT16 REDHAND*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Thought I would give this JLC an airing this Friday.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

A Chronostop in good nick, not many knocking about as we say in these parts.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

New to me Oris 7497 Classic Rectangular today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 24 Today...


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

A classic today -



















Alan


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Sinn 856 UTC today


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

*Chase-Durer Black Hawk Mach3*


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Long time since I last wore this one - I wore it yesterday as well


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Got this one in this week, so it's on the wrist:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one most of the rainy week...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bling SOXplus


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello chaps. Back after an embarassingly long time off the air due to a hardware failure. A bit of a poor show as I work for the biggest IT manufacturer on the planet







Being a good boy I had a daily backup scheduled, so no harm done data-wise, consequently am rejoicing today with this one..


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*1970's Seiko 5 "TV" 6119 on an Orfina strap*


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me ..


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one, a prezzie from my stepsons!!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this ones been getting alot of wear lately


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Quoll, thats the same range as the one Knut and I have... theyre a nice watch


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Glycine Combat this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

This one for me 6309-7040 on Seiko Super Oyster very comfortable just lovin it


















Cheers Mal


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Mal52 said:


> This one for me 6309-7040 on Seiko Super Oyster very comfortable just lovin it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning photo, Mal



dapper said:


> Glycine Combat this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alan, that is gorgeous - like the old/distressed look to the tan bund


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hippo said:


> This one, a prezzie from my stepsons!!!










Nice one!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JoT said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > This one, a prezzie from my stepsons!!!
> ...


Thanks JoT, they're cool aren't they, and seems to keep VERY good time. Only gains about 10 seconds a day!!

Also I think it looks good on one of Roy's Hex bracelets.


----------



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

dapper said:


> Glycine Combat this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good on that strap - is that one from Roy?


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Got myself a couple of G-Bargains in the past month.

Got the one on the left on today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hamilton T-403 for me today


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Wearing my BM today.. It's up being sold tonight so giving it some wrist time before it goes.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

JonW said:


> Quoll, thats the same range as the one Knut and I have... theyre a nice watch


I'm in love with it at the moment. It is the honeymoon, but I think my infatuation will last with this one.










(Any excuse for another pic!)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a link to Knuts and mine - ours are slightly earlier B7460 models and more like Oris' older work than your dial.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=14750


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Bareges said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Glycine Combat this morning:
> ...


Thank you Charles 



joe said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Glycine Combat this morning:
> ...


Thanks Joe - the strap is from Randy Nilsen (Roy does some excellent bunds though  ).

Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this 6105 today


















BTW Nice Seiko Phil, looks good


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Started out with this...

*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal.82** 21 Jewels*










Swapped over to this later....

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, Made in April 2005*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> *Chase-Durer Black Hawk Mach 3*


Cool looking watch Andy









Great name


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> This one most of the rainy week...


I love that watch, it looks great. Pity I missed them.









Andrew.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

quoll: beautiful ORIS you have there - always liked that type







( I have one myself, very similar )

It's another TIMEX day for me, with this Automatic on the wrist. Been wearing it more or less daily as the "beater" at work the last couple of weeks.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Knut - Ive linked the thread with our Oris's btw...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Running_man said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > This one most of the rainy week...
> ...


I have one that I do not wear, email me if interested.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam, I thought you were posting what you have on today Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > Xantiagib said:
> ...


 With this and the sudden rush of entries in the Sales Forum, you really are trying to head off that argument with Mrs T aren`t you Roy

























Roy said:


> The wife said it was ok but I bet it is brought up in a forthcoming argument.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This today whilst digging a hole to bury my cat, hope this weeekend is not going to be a **** as the last.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

A Speedy Friday today!!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

MarkF said:


> This today whilst digging a hole to bury my cat, hope this weeekend is not going to be a **** as the last.


 Sorry to hear that. I buried my hamster, Jeo, yesterday.
















He's the one in my avatar.

Mat


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mat said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > This today whilst digging a hole to bury my cat, hope this weeekend is not going to be a **** as the last.
> ...


Mark & Mat, sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I been battering around rural, flooded Devon today.



Old, battered and still working.

Like me.

Looks better, though. And keeps better time...

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Been wearing this all week at work:










Now changed to this for beer and TV duty:


















(thinks: must do a decent photo or two of these)


----------

